# Please identify this Peacock Cichlid



## draper1221 (Jun 19, 2020)

I got this Peacock from a reputable online breeder that identified him as a Stuartgranti Flavescent. The fish was thrown in for free on a larger order of Peacocks as an incentive for me to accept an airport pickup rather than a shipment to my house. I know he is not a Flavescent but expect he is a hybrid of some Stuartgranti sub-species descent. I'm thinking maybe a Ngara Flametail/Blue Neon cross. Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like a ngara flametail.


----------



## draper1221 (Jun 19, 2020)

I would agree to a point. The orange side goes all the way up to the dorsal fin and there is no flame in the tail. The top half of a Ngara is blue.That's why I said a Ngara Flametail/ Blue Neon hybrid. I probably will never know. The breeder bought him in 2012 as a Flavescent which he is clearly not.


----------



## draper1221 (Jun 19, 2020)

Correction the breeder bought his line in 2012. Not this specific fish.


----------

